# Spiel im Lager



## Faunus (28. Oktober 2003)

hab am Wochenende festgestellt, daß ich meinen Hinterbau seitlich bewegen kann. Denke, da ist Spiel im Industrielager über dem Tretlager. Was mache ich jetzt? (Faunus Endurance)


----------



## sigi0007 (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Faunus _
> *hab am Wochenende festgestellt, daß ich meinen Hinterbau seitlich bewegen kann. Denke, da ist Spiel im Industrielager über dem Tretlager. Was mache ich jetzt? (Faunus Endurance) *



Hi Faunus!

Ich will dir ja keine Angst machen, aber schau besser mal genau nach! Bei mir hat es genauso ausgesehen, allerdings war nicht das Industrielager im Eimer, sondern die Schwinge gerissen! (Lieferzeit über 8 Wochen )
Schraub einfach mal deine Kurbel ab und kontrollier die Schwinge an der Stelle wo das Lager sitzt.
Viel Glück!

Gruß, Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rAdrenalin (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Faunus!
Das Spiel deines Hinterbaus kann mehrere Gründe haben, wir wollen jetzt mal hoffen dass es sich nicht um den von Mark genannten handelt... 
Versuche einfach mal folgendes:
Die 4 Schrauben die das große Lager und die Drehachse des Hinterbaus halten nachziehen, diese sollten wenn das Rad neu ist anfangs immer mal wieder kontrolliert werden, da bei jeder Verschraubung in der ersten Zeit materialbedingtes "Setzen" (d.h. Abmindern der Spannkraft) auftritt - das bekommen aber auch alle Händler von uns gesagt.
Noch ein Tipp: erledige dies möglichst bald, denn wenn die Schrauben längere Zeit locker sind und der Hinterbau deshalb wackelt kann die Achshalterung oder die Lagersitze im Rahmen ausschlagen!!
Allgemein sollte man immer regelmäßig alle Verschraubungen am Bike überprüfen, sonst kann das zu bösen Überraschungen führen.

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

rAdrenalin


----------



## Fettkloß (29. Oktober 2003)

@ siggi0007

hi siggi - wie hast du denn das gemacht das die schwinge gerissen ist ? wie alt war das bike zu dem zeitpunkt ? hat bergwerk was zu dem grund des schadens gesagt ?

würd mich wirklich mal sehr interessiern


----------



## sigi0007 (29. Oktober 2003)

Hi Fettkloß!

Mein Faunus Endurance hab ich dieses Jahr im Februar bekommen, zum Zeitpunkt des Bruchs hatte es ca. 2.500km gelaufen. Zu meiner Fahrweise ist zu sagen das ich bergab schon zügig fahr, allerdings bin ich mit Sicherheit kein Downhiller und 2m- drops hab ich auch noch keine mit dem Bike gemacht.
Warum die Schwinge gebrochen ist konnte mir keiner sagen, aber meiner Meinung nach ist sie im Bereich der Lagerung einfach zu schwach dimensioniert.
Naja, ich hoffe das die neue länger hält!

Gruß, Mark


----------



## Fettkloß (29. Oktober 2003)

@ sigi 0007

das hört sich ja nicht besonders vertrauenserwckend an !!

ich hab mir aus dem grund auch lieber einen eingelenker gekauft - gemini . nach rAdrenalins text oben (mann soll beim neuen bike das lager sowieso mal nachziehen ) bin ich sofort hin und hab am Lager gerüttelt - nix - null spiel - jetzt fast 1 jahr und 1500km . 

ich drück dir die daumen das nix weiter bricht


----------



## XC_Freund (29. Oktober 2003)

@rAdrenalin
Kontrollieren und nachziehen der Schrauben halte ich auch für sehr wichtig.
Wo bekommt man aber eine Übersicht für das richtige Drehmoment, denn nach fest kommt ab.


----------



## rAdrenalin (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo XC_Freund (und alle anderen Schrauber ;-)!
Zu den Schrauben: Das Hauptlager des Hinterbaus (beim Tretlager) hat 2 verschiedene Paar Schrauben, bei denen die inneren beiden (5er Inbus) die eigentlich wichtigen sind und mit 20-25Nm angezogen werden sollten. Die äußeren beiden müssen nicht übermäßig fest sein, da sie nur ein Herausrutschen der Lager verhindern und keiner direkten Belastung unterliegen.
Viel Spaß beim Aus... ääh Anziehen der Schrauben!

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

rAdrenalin


----------



## Faunus (31. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab die Schrauben jetzt angezogen, jetzt gibts kein Spiel mehr. Danke


----------

